# Heavy leakers or strong letdown...what nursing pads actually worked for you?



## Beauchamp (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm hoping to get answers about reusable pads, mostly. Right now I'm using Lansinoh disposables, and while they do contain my leakage/crazy letdown, I'd like a non-sposie pad that actually *works*.

Do the Lanacare Ekstra pads work for heavy letdown? I have two pairs of Little Beetle pads, and basically they feel GREAT but don't work. Wool feels SO MUCH BETTER than sposies to me. But a dry bra/shirt feels good, too.









I don't want to place another order for more Lansinohs, because I hate that cold/clammy feeling when they're soaked (gosh they can hold a LOT and not leak!) but my last box is running out...help, mamas!


----------



## MissMommyNiceNice (May 1, 2007)

Well, I couldn't find a washable that worked for me at all. I used different ones and finally settled on the Gerber ultra thin. They stayed dry, weren't noticeable through my shirt, and held A LOT for as very very thin they were. Plus, I could get them at the grocery store.


----------



## Beauchamp (Jan 12, 2009)

how big are they, in diameter? My Lansinohs are about 4 1/2", and they shift a little on me.


----------



## ps4624 (Apr 16, 2009)

I also use the Gerber pads. They are thin enough not to be annoying, but they *are* visible under thin shirts. They move around, but because my DD spends alot of time nursing, I am constantly pulling down my bras. It may be user error.


----------



## beckyand3littlemonsters (Sep 16, 2006)

when i was leaking loads and had a strong let down with dd1 and ds1 i found no breastpads helped i had to wear 4 pairs at a time and would still end up soaked yet ironicly couldn't pump even an oz of milk with dd1







:
with dd2 i used tommee tippee and found them ok but i didn't leak as much with her, i didn't bother buying them this time because it was a waste of money because i was ended up with my bra and top wet anyway.


----------



## YayJennie (Aug 7, 2008)

I couldn't find any reusables that worked, so I stuck with the lansinoh for the last 7 months. Just now, my supply is FINALLY evening out, and I'm able to use lilypadz, so long as I'm not too full. I love those things, but they never worked in the earlier months with my wicked oversupply/heavy let down.


----------



## MissMommyNiceNice (May 1, 2007)

I'd say they are bigger than the lansinoh. If I remember, the lansinoh are contoured, and these are flat. The only time I ever had problems with them showing was if my shirt was tight and there was a wrinkle in the pad. I'd say they're probably 4.5" inches.


----------



## prothyraia (Feb 12, 2007)

I used LilyPadz to stem the tide and lansinoh to catch the overflow.

I also learned to very quickly identify when I was letting down and push my nipples as far into my chest as I could.


----------



## springbride (Nov 5, 2008)

I _Love_ the fuzzi bunz pads. They are soft, absorbant and have the pul backing. The only time I leaked through them was when i was away from my baby and had no way to pump for 6 hours (ouch!). They have worked fabulously. They are $9.99 for 3 pairs.


----------



## StoriesInTheSoil (May 8, 2008)

Hemp. It's a wonder fabric. I think mine are like 5 layers?


----------



## Beauchamp (Jan 12, 2009)

Well, I ordered a pair of the Woolly Momma "plus" pads from this Etsy seller I hope they work. The price was low enough to give wool another go...


----------



## cricketsmomma (Jun 14, 2007)

I was a super-soaker too. Lansinoh disposables were the ONLY ones that could get me through a few hours at work. I usually went through a few sets each day because I hated the clammy feeling too. I bought partial packages of it through here and diaperswappers from moms who had it ffs or close, which helped. I didn't have a choice - I could have started my own dairy farm


----------



## lovepiggie (May 10, 2009)

I use the Gerbers most days around the house, since I have about 30 of them and can change them all the time. At nighttime, I have these bamboo ones that are really absorbant so I don't have to worry about waking up with a soggy shirt (feels so awful..)
They are expensive though ($18 for 6) so I can't really stock up on them. Sometimes I just stick cloth diapers down my shirt though...


----------



## EllaMae (Oct 14, 2009)

I vote for wool. always wool! the lanacare are the best. i did leak through them from time to time, but unlike cotton pads or hemp which i'd have to change out, i'd just shift the wool pad around to a dry spot. 2 pairs was all i needed for day and night. reg. size worked great and i was a quite a heavy leaker until just now, 3 months pp when things are starting to even up.


----------



## Kennedy Momma (Aug 30, 2013)

I agree that the Lana care ekstra pads are very comfortable and soft. However, they DO NOT have a water proof backing. I'm sure this has something to do with preventing bacteria growth, however, the milk during letdown wicks straight through the ekstra pad, bra and shirt. I have a heavy letdown, but nothing extreme and these pads do not last through the night for me and I have even tried using the lansinoh pads in conjunction with the ekstra pads at night to have the comfy feel of the wool but the lansinoh pads dont have a big enough diameter and the wool pads manage to wick the milk out around the lansinoh pads and onto PJs, bedding, etc. I wish I could make the Lanacare pads have that lovely water proof backing of the lansinoh pads. Maybe lansinoh will make bra liners for the reusable nursing pad users out there.

I will say, if you put the Mini Lana Care pads inside the Lanacare Ekstra pad it helps but there is still some wicking all the way through but it doesn't saturate my shirt.

It is easy to handwash the Lanacare pads using the lanolin soap they sell for them. They come with clear washing instructions. Also, they don't get gross with multiple cycles of wear before washing. I just leave them out to the side on my bathroom counter and they stay fresh. I wouldn't store them away in a bag or closed drawer without washing and fully drying them first.

One trick I've learned for the night is to sleep on one of the soft waterproof changing pads. I just buy the circo brand 2 pack of them at target and they work great to keep me from having to change sheets too frequently due to a little milk leak here and there.


----------



## organiclovingmom (Jun 2, 2014)

*Washable Pad that works for heavy let down*

I found one that works! It is sold on etsy, Naturekins heavy leakage pads.
I couldn't believe it !,even at night I didn't have a leak.
I love that is doesn't use PLU but rather wool as the leak proof layer and really soft velour as the inner layer.
:thumb


----------

